# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Si të printoj një mesazh bashkë me thonjzat

## condor2

mirdita te gjitheve!
Jam duke kerkuar ndihme ne lidhje me nje problem te vogel me vb.....ideja eshte te shkruash nje disa komanda ne nje file  .txt.....psh hap nje kanal komunikimi dhe shkruan ne file cte vjen ne mend ,por puna eshte se me nevojitet qe te shkruaj simbolin "i cili perputhet me vete kodin e vbstudios....psh

Private Sub Form_Load()
On Error Resume Next
Open "C:\prove.txt" For Output As #1
Print #1, "tung te gjitheve"
Close #1
MsgBox "Forumishqiptar.com!",vbCritical
End
End Sub
 ne file do jete shkruar tung te gjitheve ......a ka mundesi te shkruhet ne file 
"tung te gjitheve"*(kete radhe bashke me simbolet)
ose vete mesazhi msg box te shfaqet bashke me thonjeza.......
ju faleminderit

----------


## Borix

Menyra se si perfshihet karakteri " ne tekst eshte ta shkruash ate dy here: 


```
MsgBox """" & "Forumishqiptar.com" & """"
```

, ku do te shfaqet ne ekran nje message box me stringun: "ForumiShqiptar.com", bashke me thonjezat.

----------

